# Chaos Tau



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

a former army of skilled Tau wound up in a quick and brutal massacre at the hands of a passing fleet of CSM, but the Blood God saw how deadly they were and brought them back to life as Chaos Tau, they apear black as ash with dark red armor, the kroot that servered with them have become rotting undead bound to serve for eternity, their tanks and mechs are covered in spikes and the mutliated bodies of their enemies

The Phoenix Legion


...just an idea, what do you think? stat wise theyd be the same as regular Tau so this would only be cosmetic


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

I definitely like the paint-scheme though I do have some slight quibbles about the fluff. Firstly, we've never actually seen a Chaos God, particularly one who isn't Nurgle, resurrect the dead outside of the Eye. Secondly, if they lost (and quickly apparently) how could Khorne have possibly figured them to be deadly? It seems to me like you'd be far better off having them win this battle, and Khorne decide to brainwash them to replace his fallen, rather than lose and be zombies. Or you could have them be infected by Nurgle and then killed by Khorne and then re-raised by Nurgle (and give them a big banner that says "Round Two: Fight!") though then you'd probably want to consider changing the paint scheme. 

Of course, if you like your story than please do ignore me. Its far, far more important for you to like the army than it is for it to be 100% fluff accurate.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

The problem I have with it is that the Tau barely register in the Warp so the Chaos Gods have little in the way of interest in them, especially when they have human and Astartes playthings. I just don't see any of the Gods, save perhaps for Tzeentch and his insanely complex schemes. Plus these are Tau we're talking about. They don't exactly fight in Khorne's preferred way, hacking up the enemy at close range.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it's funny. Go for it!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Despite how badly it goes against Fluff, i'd encourage it just to see a Pointy XV-88 :laugh:

MEQinc is correct though, Fluff is one thing but this is YOUR army so do with it as you wish.

Alice


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

SGMAlice said:


> Despite how badly it goes against Fluff, i'd encourage it just to see a Pointy XV-88 :laugh:



_*Pointy Pikachu FTW!!!*_


*ahem.... =)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

:laugh: I'd almost pay to see an angry-man Fire Warrior curbstomping a surprised Astartes.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> I definitely like the paint-scheme though I do have some slight quibbles about the fluff. Firstly, we've never actually seen a Chaos God, particularly one who isn't Nurgle, resurrect the dead outside of the Eye.


Unless you count the possibility that the Blood God may have directly resurrected Khârn during the Siege of Terra. It certainly seems to be a possibility, although I would raise doubts over the Blood God's interest in an expedition of Tau; not only in terms of their paltry warp presence but also in terms of whether they could have demonstrated savagery and bloodshed to the extent that they could have attracted the Blood God's attention. 

@Warlord_Winters: As it stands, and with what little information you've given us, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense fluff-wise. But like others have said, it's your army do what you want.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

hehehe


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds cool crazy and mad, do it! you could have possesed fire caste that can rip open tanks O: the kroot zombies sound good too. I say it works :B the battle could be near the eye or you can just rewrite tit-bits and pieces


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

MEQinc said:


> I definitely like the paint-scheme though I do have some slight quibbles about the fluff. Firstly, we've never actually seen a Chaos God, particularly one who isn't Nurgle, resurrect the dead outside of the Eye. Secondly, if they lost (and quickly apparently) how could Khorne have possibly figured them to be deadly? It seems to me like you'd be far better off having them win this battle, and Khorne decide to brainwash them to replace his fallen, rather than lose and be zombies. Or you could have them be infected by Nurgle and then killed by Khorne and then re-raised by Nurgle (and give them a big banner that says "Round Two: Fight!") though then you'd probably want to consider changing the paint scheme.
> 
> Of course, if you like your story than please do ignore me. Its far, far more important for you to like the army than it is for it to be 100% fluff accurate.


In Blood gorgons they skirmished against a tau expedition. 700 tau were killed but the blood gorgons lost the battle. 

The tau will fight to the death, their weapons are deadly meaning the the enemy is going to pay for their victory.

Also isn't it possible for the tau to be exposed to the warp in a way that they get irradiated?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Irradiated? What exactly do you mean? I don't think exposure to the Warp would spontaneously increase the presence of a Tau's soul in the Warp and even if it does affected one Tau that way it doesn't mean that other Tau will be affected that way.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Irradiated? What exactly do you mean? I don't think exposure to the Warp would spontaneously increase the presence of a Tau's soul in the Warp and even if it does affected one Tau that way it doesn't mean that other Tau will be affected that way.


Think of it like this a small dose of radiation can kill a person who has had a life time of exposure. Whereas that same dose might not affect another person who has never been around radioactive materials. 

Same with the warp. Pure energies of emotion will kill someone who is intune with it. But a race like the tau who barely register just makes them more noticable.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

More noticeable to the Chaos Gods and other Warp denizens? If that's what you're talking about than you'd actually be wrong. They perceive things through the Warp nearly all of the time. When the Chaos Gods look to the Tau they see small, dim flickers that aren't really worth their time when they have brighter, easier to touch playthings.

I vaguely remember a story on the old GW website, back when they had some great fluff on there. It was an early, perhaps the first, encounter between the Tau and the Chaos. It was Slaaneshi warband whose leader attempted to use sorcery to screw with the minds of the Tau. All that happened was the Tau noting an odd sweet aroma coming from the Chaos forces. Similarly in the game Dawn of War: Dark Crusade if the Tau attack the Chaos Stronghold, where Eliphas attempts to telepathically speak to O'Kais all the Tau hears is a static buzz which he thinks is some attempt a comms interference on their part. So actually for beings in the Warp it would be hard to contact the Tau without something to allow them to physically commune with the material universe.

That being said it's not impossible for Tau warriors to be scarred mentally and spiritually by their experiences fighting the forces of Chaos. But that's more akin to PTSD or shellshock than the begins of corruption.

Is it possible for there to be Chaos Tau? Yes it's just extremely, _extremely_ unlikely. The denizens of the Warp just have no real interest in the Tau while after the Fall of Medusa the Tau have realized that the Warp is no place for the Tau and the Greater Good.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Berserker kroot, there is something I would like to see!


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

after thinking about it, ive decide that they won't really be CHAOS but very inquisitive, what they deem as greater good is really just slaughtering pretty much everyone who's not them, im keeping the black and red though i think that would look beast on an "evil" Tau, and the Kroot could be brainwashed or something, maybe ill add some mind control antenna on them, they are the "Sacrafical" bullet sponges after all


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Do we still get to see Pointy XV9/88's?

Alice


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

SGMAlice said:


> Do we still get to see Pointy XV9/88's?
> 
> Alice


 
tell you what, i'll make a pointy XV9 just for you


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

According to the proposed new fluff the tau are immune to chaos...


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> According to the proposed new fluff the tau are immune to chaos...


Times infinity!

Nuh Uh!!!

Yeah Huh!!!

Well i have a immunity erasing laser!!

"that's my childhood"


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I like armies that mimic or tie in to other armies, so this sounds pretty cool. I especially liked the ork/tyranid combo to.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> According to the proposed new fluff the tau are immune to chaos...


If you're referring to the crazed rumours about the rise of the Tau Empire being planned by the Emperor pre-Heresy and the Tau becoming a protectorate of Ultramar then I can safely say that's bullshit.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If you're referring to the crazed rumours about the rise of the Tau Empire being planned by the Emperor pre-Heresy and the Tau becoming a protectorate of Ultramar then I can safely say that's bullshit.


Wonderful. I was worried as hell.


----------



## Ramsese Niblick 3rd (May 19, 2012)

What about disenfranchised Tau who turn renegade?
Offer thier fealty, not to a dark god but perhaps a sorcreror, in return for saving thier ethereal or something?
Depends if you want to model some cool miniatures or if the fluff is really important

Spikey Tau.....The galaxy's gone mad I tell ya.....


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Ramsese Niblick 3rd said:


> What about disenfranchised Tau who turn renegade?
> Offer thier fealty, not to a dark god but perhaps a sorcreror, in return for saving thier ethereal or something?
> Depends if you want to model some cool miniatures or if the fluff is really important
> 
> Spikey Tau.....The galaxy's gone mad I tell ya.....


 
how about diplomatik orks......:russianroulette:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I recall even GW gave us some reasons the Tau might turn to Chaos...

-Tau leader finds possessed item. Fun and mutations follow...
-Tau colony struck by Nurgle disease(s). Tau healers in their desperation open a hotline to Nurgle...
-Kroot eat mutated Chaos worshippers. Spread taint to unwilling Fire warriors.
-Tau leader goes the Farsight route. Can tie into first item if Dawn Blade equivalent is actually a Khornate demon's prison...


----------



## Ramsese Niblick 3rd (May 19, 2012)

Diplomatik orks lol

Ambassador Gitsmasher cordially invites you.......armageddon veterans benevolent society gala ball............dress code evening wear..........valet trukk/warbuggy parking......grots welcome.....no sqiggs......

wonder if there will be ferrero rochers?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Ramsese Niblick 3rd said:


> Diplomatik orks lol
> 
> Ambassador Gitsmasher cordially invites you.......armageddon veterans benevolent society gala ball............dress code evening wear..........valet trukk/warbuggy parking......grots welcome.....no sqiggs......
> 
> wonder if there will be ferrero rochers?


Just watch that Boss Biggut doesn't eat the entire banquet table.


I like the color scheme, especially the red armor and suits. And a spikey battle suit might do some serious combat damage.


----------

